# Coots



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

Are coots good to eat and if so anyone have a way of cooking them? Can you cook them just like ducks?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fishnducks311 said:


> Are coots good to eat and if so anyone have a way of cooking them? Can you cook them just like ducks?


Yes, you can cook them like ducks: jerk the breasts off, throw away the great-eating legs and thighs and then wrap the breasts in 3 layers of bacon. :|

Uh...just kiddin'...sort of. Back in the day when I would eat anything, I used Coots for gumbo.


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

A great recipie for coot (or better known as a mud duck) 

Clean well, take your knife and cut slits in the breast meat every 1/2" about 1/4" deep
season well with your favorite bird seasoning, Rub down with olive oil, dispense seasoning
over entire duck.

Heat oven to 350 degrees.

Place Duck on cedar board into pre-heated oven.

Cook for 35 min.

Pull duck and board from oven,

Through duck away and eat the board.!


----------

